
“How” ages faster than “Why” - ymmn
https://medium.com/@abdulnimeri/how-ages-faster-than-why-712e25c9eb3b#.3sihou28f
======
whatnotests
Keep this wisdom in mind while writing behavior tests and the result will
require less maintenance due to changes in How (also when it does require
maintenance you can refer to the Why to determine whether the Why is still
valid).

